# No Heartbeat



## ishtar (Sep 3, 2004)

9/11
Today I had an vaginal ultra sound and found out that I was nine weeks pregnant, but there was no heartbeat.







I had looked up the internet and during 5-9 weeks in the pregnacy is the fetal's first heartbeat. Has anyone had this happen to them and eventually was a hearbeat detected by an ultra sound after nine weeks? Anybody have any imput on the circumstance?

How many weeks until a heartbeat was detected for some of ya'll expecting mothers or mothers out there?
Thanks


----------



## Kim2002 (May 15, 2004)

Gosh, I'm so sorry.


----------



## chalupamom (Apr 15, 2002)

I can't shed any light on your specific circumstances, but I will be thinking of you.


----------



## Mama J Rock (Apr 2, 2004)




----------



## Alkenny (May 4, 2004)

Depending on how "thick" you are around the middle, sometimes they can't detect one until after 12-16 weeks.


----------



## pln (Jan 25, 2003)

2 to you ishtar.

I don't have experience with your specific situation, as I didn't have an ultrasound until 20 weeks; BUT my friend bought me one of those heartbeat monitors that said I could hear the heartbeat from somewhere between 15-25 weeks, and could NEVER hear ds' heartbeat with that thing until 35 weeks! Ds must have just been turned the wrong way.

I'll be thinking of you--let us know what happens!


----------



## supakitty (Mar 6, 2002)

With the transvaginal probe a heartbeat is usually detected between 5-6 weeks gestation. By 9 weeks gestation there really should be a heartbeat seen by transvaginal ultrasound.


----------



## chersolly (Aug 29, 2004)

I'm so sorry. I went through something similiar and not to bring you down but I had to have an emergency D and C because I had gone septic. My heart is with you.


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

Moving this to Pregnancy and Birth Loss...


----------



## FoxintheSnow (May 11, 2004)

When you say ultrasound do you mean doppler?or actual ultrasound (where you see the baby?) They didnt detect the heartbeat for me till he was about 11 weeks.


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

I had a situation with my ds in 1999. At my first ultrasound they couldn't find the baby or a heartbeat. I was about 8-10 weeks along. I can't quite remember. They wanted to arrange for me to have a DNC on the spot to clean out my uterus. I said no. If I was going to miscarry I would prefer to start naturally. I was devestated. The Dr. agreed to do blood work two days later. Bad results. He gave me his personal cell phone number in case I started to hemmorage. We set up one more ultrsound for a week after my original one. I was so upset. I spread the word to everyone and even got prayed over by a lacutionist(sp?). At my second ultrasound....there he was! He is now a healthy 4 year old now. No health problems.

I'm not telling you this story to get your hopes up. Anything is possible though. I would suggest putting off any medical proceedures until you know for sure by your body responding. It horrifies me to think about if I would have gotten the DNC right away. Just remember, have faith. Regardless of the result. Your body may not be ready right now for some reason. It is your body's way of protecting itself.

You will be in my prayers. I truly hope you receive your miracle.

I wish I could take the pain and fear you are feeling right now.







2 I want to cry for you. You will be in my thoughts.


----------



## meowee (Jul 8, 2004)

That is so awful, I so so so sorry!! An ultrasound should have detected a heartbeat at 9 weeks. An external doppler may not have. Usually those can't pick up the heartbeat until 12ish weeks or so. Depending on how good the doppler is, maybe not even 12 weeks. Did they give you any other info? Did they see an embryo or a sac?

again, so sorry!


----------



## HaveWool~Will Felt (Apr 26, 2004)

I am sorry mama for your loss....







2
I hope that things are going as best as they can...
be gentle with yourself...







2







2


----------



## ishtar (Sep 3, 2004)

Thanks to everyone's sincere message and response. I have an appointment this Tuesday. I will keep everyone posted and informed.


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

We will all be thinking of you! Please let us know!

Hugs and kisses....
Angela


----------



## LovingMotherCassie (Sep 7, 2004)

Just remember that doctors and medical technology are not infallible. I was supposed to have been blind from Retinitis Pigmentosa by the age of 5 and yet I can see. Three of my babys' due dates were miscalculated and one of my ultrasounds put my first son at 11 pounds compelling even my midwife to want to induce and eventually compelling the doctors to give me a C-section "before something went wrong" only to deliver a 7lb 13 oz baby who wasn't ready to be born yet. In my experience, doctors screw up more than they fix and I prefer to put my faith in God and the natural way of things rather than in people with any level of education or even the latest technologies.

I will be praying for you and your little one.


----------



## jchinique (Nov 28, 2001)

I hope you are feeling wellI had a similar experience. I conceived in sept 2002 and had an US at 6 weeks, the Dr. tried to show me the heartbeat but I was unable to see it. I had spotting at about 8-9 weeks but this happened with my first pregnancy so I wasn't concerned until I noticed odd discharge. Another TVU done in the office showed that the egg sac had not grown and it was determined I had miscarried.
I chose to m/c naturally and had my blood tested every two weeks for FOUR months because my hgc levels hadn't dropped, indicating there were "remnants of pregnancy" left. The whole time I had no periods and was insisting that I felt pregnant, but it was all chalked up to hormones. They scheduled a hospital D & C for Feb 2003 and I had a regular U/S just prior to the surgery which showed - guess what - I was 5 months pregnant.
I was thrilled and mortified, I had no prenatal care for almost 2 trimesters. I have however, learned to trust my body more and vocalize to my doctors if I feel something is amiss.
And I think (hope) I can sympathize with someone who has miscarried because it was real to me for that time.


----------



## heatherzenzen (Aug 21, 2004)

You're in my prayers~

Heather


----------



## Overyonder (Jul 23, 2002)

I'm sorry to hear about your problem. I had the same problem but I was 14 weeks. I went in for my appointment and there was no heartbeat. An internal ultrasound was done and there was no heartbeat. A DNC was schedule the day after. I started bleeding (spotting) that night. I had a DNC. I guess that baby just wasn't meant to be. Three months later I was pregnant again and had healthy baby girl. I'll keep you in my prayers.

Krista


----------



## Ekatherina (Sep 20, 2004)

Dear Ishtar...







s

I am so sorry for wat you are going through it must be soooo stressing...please tell us what had happened on tuesday if you can....i never did USs...and that was one of the reasons...i dont want to worry about anything...it is my body and my baby...not the machine's or the doctor's....i hate them all...







will be praying for you .....







s


----------



## Richie'sMama (Dec 4, 2001)

I had a similar experience. I went for my first prenatal appt. at 12 weeks and my midwife was all excited to hear the heart beat, so she used the doppler, but couldn't find one. So we did an ultrasound and saw that there was none. The next day I went in for bloodwork to confirm that it was a lost pregnancy, and it was. I m/c naturally a few weeks later.

It was very sad and I feel for you.


----------



## Chinagirl (Sep 22, 2004)

I went in for a nine-week checkup, doctor couldn't find the heartbeat with the doppler, had an ultrasound, found out there was no heartbeat (we saw a heartbeat at 7-week ultrasound). Had a D and C a couple of weeks later. This was my 3rd m/c, and we are now starting an adoption process. Have 2 healthy boys but problems since then.


----------

